# Italian Citizenship question



## gianni50 (May 27, 2013)

Hello, I was born in Italy and became a naturalized US citizen in the 1970's as a 10 year old minor child automatically when parents became US citizens. Can I move to Italy without a VISA and within 8 days apply for a Permesso Di Sorgiono while awaiting Italian Citizenship under Article 13 Section (C) of the 1992 Italian citizenship law.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

No, first you would have to contact your Italian consulate in the US and tell them about your intention to reacquire your Italian citizenship.


----------



## gianni50 (May 27, 2013)

Italia-Mx said:


> No, first you would have to contact your Italian consulate in the US and tell them about your intention to reacquire your Italian citizenship.


I checked with Italian Consulate in Boston (and website) he said I can start process in USA or in Italy. He said I can go to the local comune and make my declaration for Italian citizenship.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

gianni50 said:


> I checked with Italian Consulate in Boston (and website) he said I can start process in USA or in Italy. He said I can go to the local comune and make my declaration for Italian citizenship.


I agree with Italia-MX. Everything I have read in the past says that you have to begin the process by formally notifying your consulate of your intention to reacquire citizenship.

Perhaps this will help: http://www.consboston.esteri.it/con...016/05/reacquisitionofitaliancitizenship1.pdf


----------



## gianni50 (May 27, 2013)

accbgb said:


> I agree with Italia-MX. Everything I have read in the past says that you have to begin the process by formally notifying your consulate of your intention to reacquire citizenship.
> 
> Perhaps this will help: http://www.consboston.esteri.it/con...016/05/reacquisitionofitaliancitizenship1.pdf


accbgb, I'm totaly confused. I followed instructions on website and this is the message I recieved when I tried to make an appointment. 

"The Prenota Online system can be used to schedule an appointment for the following Consular Services: Visas, Passports, Citizenship (Jure Sanguinis only) and Notary
Consolato Generale d'Italia a Boston" 

I'm not trying to reacquire Italian citizenship claiming "Jure Sanguinis"...what do I do?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

gianni50 said:


> accbgb, I'm totaly confused. I followed instructions on website and this is the message I recieved when I tried to make an appointment.
> 
> "The Prenota Online system can be used to schedule an appointment for the following Consular Services: Visas, Passports, Citizenship (Jure Sanguinis only) and Notary
> Consolato Generale d'Italia a Boston"
> ...


I'm not sure what type of appointment you would need or even if you need an appointment. Certainly, you should not be forced to wait for the typical Jure Sanguinis appointment, which can take two years at many consulates. I would try calling the Boston consulate's visa office, followed by the main telephone number. Tell them you want to reacquire citizenship and see what they have to say.

Here is what the New York consulate says about reacquisition; I think it is a little more helpful than the Boston version: Reacquisition of Italian citizenship


----------



## gianni50 (May 27, 2013)

accbgb said:


> I'm not sure what type of appointment you would need or even if you need an appointment. Certainly, you should not be forced to wait for the typical Jure Sanguinis appointment, which can take two years at many consulates. I would try calling the Boston consulate's visa office, followed by the main telephone number. Tell them you want to reacquire citizenship and see what they have to say.
> 
> Here is what the New York consulate says about reacquisition; I think it is a little more helpful than the Boston version: Reacquisition of Italian citizenship


Ok. Thanks


----------

